# Medium frames in Bait Hive



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I use medium frames in a deep hive body for my traps. Just cut off what they build under the frames when hiving the swarm.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a question.How does a 40 ltr box counter africanized swarms?That is the first I have heard of that.I'm still not too old to learn.
Also an observation.If there are Africanized colonies in my area I want them to occupy my traps.That way I can deal with them....permanently.


----------



## joebat (Jun 18, 2011)

I have just read that Africanized bees go for smaller traps in general. Smaller than 30 liters. So I wanted to keep my traps in the 40 liter range but still use my medium frames. tefer2 answered my question above. Thanks


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

joebat, I also check my swarm traps weekly in case someone moves in. They will not make a big mess if you can get to them every few weeks for a look see. 
I find that a thermos of coffee and nice walk in the woods helps me relax from my work week.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm not sure that I buy into the notion that smaller traps are preferred by AHB. I live in an AHB positive county and have never trapped any AHB in my 5 frame deep nuc traps perhaps, anecdotally, confirming the exact opposite. tefer2 has given you a great way to deal with medium frames in a deep trap. I think you'll have equally good luck catching swarms in medium as opposed to deep traps if you use LGO for an attractant.

I also agree with gone2seed that if AHB are in my area I want them to occupy my traps and not takeover my hives which I've read they will do but have not witnessed.

Based on the fact that my county is considered AHB positive and I have not trapped any yet, I'm thinking the whole AHB thing is way overblown.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I though AHB swarmed in big masses, which is another reason they can be a problem. If so they would be looking for bigger homes.

If LGO and old brood cone attracks AHB just as well, then size of the trap might not make much of a difference anyway.


----------

